# I need to be more calm



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I just need get this off my chest. It takes a lot for me get nearly furious with the dogs but this morning it happened and now I of course feel terrible. It doesnt matter why I got worked up but why I feel bad is because 1) it's dozers second birthday so I of course want to make the day fun and 2) I found out just how soft Penny is. She basically cowered from me and all I did was walk firmly towards her, like i had a purpose, and have a firm voice. And she was scared.  never has Dozer ever cowered. I know it's a soft breed but Dozer is not that soft. He's stubborn and hard headed. So now I have to remain at work feeling bad. And watch my
Reactions even more carefully towards Penny.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html

Bailey and Chloe are day and night as far as reactions to corrections. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Just have to deal with the dogs you have. Even Bailey couldn't be trained the way a GSP was trained. He would shut down for the trainer. That is why it is important to find a trainer that understands the Hungarian Pointer.

Penny still loves you.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes V's do get their feelings hurt easily - but when it comes to a safety issues - rather hurt feelings than a hurt pup - PIKE has his E collar on when ever we leave the house - never use it - but if he puts one paw on the road when not at heel - the correction is swift !


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

They know that you make mistakes the same way they do. 

Penny has probably already forgiven you, so give yourself a break. And then figure out what you are going to do next time. You know, with these dogs, there will be a next time. :


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

SCD when you get home you will be greeted with the typical VWB's (Vizsla Wiggle Butts). She would have forgotten about this morning.

Our boy Kian is as hardheaded as they come, he's far from soft. If I correct him for something very bad, he'll realize that I am ticked off and a few minutes later he's back to normal.

Don't feel bad, it just happens.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

SteelCityDozer, I feel your pain. Willie is very soft, like Penny, and I, too, found that out the hard way. Now you know. Just as everyone has said, she will forgive you right away. 

My problem with Willie is that sometimes he can be a real "bonehead", but I have to be careful not to overreact or get the least little bit perturbed. Stay cool, calm, and collected. Keep the voice firm but quiet. Praise mightily when you get the desired results!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

My Gus is so sensitive that I don't even need to yell! He just tried to attack the cat, and immediately knew he had been bad, and came over to me with his tail between his legs and his ears back. I had to comfort him instead of yell at him. Crazy dogs.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Think for a moment how boring it would be if they never rebelled. Our Sam is not perfect and I think he is a lot like your dog, Steel.. sometimes he behaves soooooo mature, I feel guilty. 
I then take him outside and encourage him to misbehave, pull on the leash, pee everywhere... I miss the hooligan in him 

I know he will mature as he ages but, not too soon, I hope.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the support. They were if course over it by my return but you just can't help but humanize them and their feelings whether or not you should. But lesson learned. I use to get very frustrated with Dozer about things but this was first for it to happen with Penny. Second child syndrome where you know something's not that big of a deal now. I just felt horrible bec Penny was running straight the couch to hide where Dozer continued to be Velcro to me like it was no big deal and nothing really happened. 

I guess this was her bday gift to him...a proper romp.


----------

